# Transfer paper where film doesn't show?



## rbailey777 (Apr 9, 2014)

I am new at designing t-shirts and am trying to find where I can get transfer paper for a heat press where the background film doesn't show. I was using a regular iron and transfer paper from Michael's to put designs on but had to cut out around the area where I didn't want the film to show up, and this was just very annoying. I am now buying a heat press and need to know where I can find transfer paper where this won't be a problem (maybe even pre-printed by a company site) for light and dark shirts. Can anyone help? Thank you

Rick


----------



## BBDee (Aug 19, 2008)

I use a oki laser printer and joto paper and ninnie paper. Try conde.com or joto.com. it's hard to find an ink jet paper that doesn't have a heavy hand. But these 2 companies ink jet paper is much better than paper you get at a retail store. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Image Clip and Trim Free are papers used in a laser printer that do not leave a background. There are limitations to their use. There are no inkjet papers that will not leave some background.


----------



## matesdesign (Feb 5, 2014)

Personally I think the results are pretty good with JetPro Soft Stretch paper, works a treat on light garments. You may see a bit of the film, but use a decent heat press and the results (unless you get real close) are fairly minimal.


----------



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

Rick, are you trying to avoid buying a cutting machine, or are you not aware that for $300 or less, you can purchase a Silhouette Cameo and it'll cut designs for you? There are lots of higher-end cutters, too, and they can cut more than 12"; this is just the one I use. Anyway, in case you didn't know, just wanted to point out that you can get machines to cut for you.


----------



## willyboyz (Feb 6, 2010)

elcielo said:


> Rick, are you trying to avoid buying a cutting machine, or are you not aware that for $300 or less, you can purchase a Silhouette Cameo and it'll cut designs for you? There are lots of higher-end cutters, too, and they can cut more than 12"; this is just the one I use. Anyway, in case you didn't know, just wanted to point out that you can get machines to cut for you.


If I print a transfer on my regular printer, can I then run it through my cutter and cut it to shape? or is it a ton of work to match the outline exactly?


----------



## diveuk (Aug 14, 2013)

willyboyz said:


> If I print a transfer on my regular printer, can I then run it through my cutter and cut it to shape? or is it a ton of work to match the outline exactly?


This will answer your ?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKmr8jsxAf0


----------

